# Scuba diving rattle



## BradG (Sep 26, 2012)

Alot of divers frown upon these as it disturbs the peace and tranquility which alot of people dive for. In most prt i agree with them, but i do like having one in case of an emergency and i want to get the attention of who im diving with (typically my son)

Its a metal tube with three ball bearings in which when shaked under water can be heard for a long distance.

The top clips onto your BCD (bouyancy control device - your jacket in other words) and its cap is magnetic, holding the main body firmly in place with a very powerful neodymium rare earth magnet. with a firm tug the main body seperates from the cap and is attached to the paracord bungee cord so it cannot sink into the abyss by accident. when used it easily clips back into position due to the magnet which is a great aid underwater as you dont have to mess around with a clip

Made from aluminium, and anodised. Dyed blue letting which stands for blackpool area divers, and dyed a second time so the whole piece is black.


























And for those which would like to watch it being machined and anodised, theres a video here:

Making a scuba diving Rattle - YouTube



Thanks for looking,
Brad


----------



## Autonoz (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice work. I watched your video, what did you dip the rattle in after yo anodized it blue and  put the decals on it?


----------



## tim self (Sep 26, 2012)

Very cool idea.  Never knew they exhisted and would have been useful in the east China sea.


----------



## BradG (Sep 26, 2012)

Autonoz said:


> Nice work. I watched your video, what did you dip the rattle in after yo anodized it blue and put the decals on it?


 
household bleach destroys organic dyes. the dye making up the letters is protected from the bleach by the vinyl stickers

in the finishing section of these forums ive posted a video on the process of masked anodising. may be of interest to you
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/mask-anodising-multi-colour-101804/


Tim,
Indeed. dont need them too often, but when you do they are invaluable. My sons 13 and has a habit of swimming slightly infront of me. feel like pulling on his ankles sometimes lol.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty cool I too am/was an advanced diver. It's been over 8 years since I dove. Did a lot of spear fishing here in Florida. We where always taught just to take your knife and tap you tank. But I can see that devise would be much more effective. Another tool on the belt I know at my peak when I was spearing and hunting lobster I had a LOT of stuff hooked on me.
 
Nice job
.


----------



## BradG (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice Bruce if i lived in a warmer climate that no doubt would appeal to me too  can get away with a wetsuit in the height of summer but other than that its a dry suit for me in the UK. my tank has a sleeve on it which would prevent the good ol tap your tank method. And yes, the tools on the belt can make you look like an xmas tree with all the decorations hanging from it lol.. though it would be easy enough for me to turn a mount so it can be clipped onto the low pressure hose of the inflator.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 26, 2012)

It's fun to make your gear. I just watched your video very nicely done. I know what you mean about wet suit. I can't imagine a dry suite I would think I would feel like I am strangled by a Boa. Thickest I've use here in Florida is a 5 mil and summer months no suit at all water temps 80-85+ winter down to maybe 60.
 
Fun Stuff


----------



## BradG (Sep 26, 2012)

bruce119 said:


> It's fun to make your gear. I just watched your video very nicely done. I know what you mean about wet suit. I can't imagine a dry suite I would think I would feel like I am strangled by a Boa. Thickest I've use here in Florida is a 5 mil and summer months no suit at all water temps 80-85+ winter down to maybe 60.
> 
> Fun Stuff


 
its 59 at the moment, will drop down to 38 :bulgy-eyes: drysuit, hood, thick gloves, base layers lol.. off to egypt next year to spend the week on the reef, so very much looking forward to the warmer waters


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Very cool.  The rattle is good for getting the attention of your buddy when something cool swims by too.  Thanks for the post!  
Eric - A fellow bubble-blower


----------

